# Show feed?



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

What is the difference between show feed and normal feed? (Other than price... :grin: :wink


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Usually considered to have higher ingredient quality resulting in higher TDN (total digest able nutrients) and sometimes higher protien and higher fat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you much! :smile:


----------



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

Is anyone using moor mans show feed?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

brandon327 said:


> Is anyone using moor mans show feed?


I don't have access to it but have heard good things about it.

I feed honor show chow but am switching to show rite soon due to recent poor quality of honor.

Also, to get more hits you might want to start a new topic. This one is fairly old


----------

